# Don't eat for 60mins after HIIT. Really!?



## Big G (Feb 7, 2008)

Near the bottom of this page it says 'to maximize the benefits of HIIT cardio you shouldn't eat for 60minutes afterwards."

Anyone else heard anything like that?


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, I remember Emma (diet guru) saying something about delaying eating after cardio to give maximum fat benefit.

Not sure about HIIT though.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 7, 2008)

You'll lose more fat if you don't eat afterwards: correct.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 7, 2008)

I get so hungry after doing intense cardio. I don't know if I would be able to make it that long unless I have to. At least a protien shake.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 7, 2008)

The reason being is your body is using stored fat as fuel during this period. If you eat during this time, your body will start converting that food to energy thus not needing to burn stored fat any longer.


----------

